# Ingliston RHS 2017



## highlandponygirl (19 May 2017)

I know we're a few weeks away yet, but is anyone going this year? Spectator/competitor? Anything in particular that you are looking forward to?

I really enjoyed it last year but think I might try and go through the week this time around.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 May 2017)

I go every year! Love the Highland! This year I will have the Welsh D and the Darty in-hand on the Friday. I'm gonna head back on the Sunday to watch the M&M Ridden classes and see if I can get a new hat for showing as mine is now out of standard. I will need to try a few on as not many hats actually fit me. Sods law says that I will only fit the most expensive one!


----------



## highlandponygirl (19 May 2017)

Yes, I'm looking forward to doing a bit of shopping too, it's dangerous having so many nice clothes, boots, hats, gloves etc in one place when you otherwise have none 

I might head along on the Thursday for the in-hand Highland and Clydesdale classes.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (19 May 2017)

I've only been on the Thursday twice - once when I had shetlands in-hand (never, ever again!) and once to watch the Hunters. Watching the jumping isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## Jenni_ (22 May 2017)

We drop the caravan off on the Monday / Tuesday and go back in on the Wednesday Lunch time and that's us there until the Sunday night... Spectating, Shopping and Cider all weekend!


----------



## holeymoley (30 May 2017)

I'm so gutted I don't think I'll be making it this year . I usually go Friday . Love every part of it , the food hall is amazing ! Could easily remortgage my house with some of the stalls though - wish I was rich! Haha .


----------



## lrw0250 (30 May 2017)

I will be there with the family on either the Saturday or the Sunday. It's always a struggle to fit everything in on one day though so my OH half has started going a day on his own too to look at all the garden machinery and stuff he needs for work. We still have the dilemma though that our 4 year daughter old wants to watch the horses and play on the combines and see all the animals and eat ice cream and there is never enough time. I remember the first year we took her I found a quiet spot under a tree on the grass behind the main ring and sat down on a picnic blanket to watch the ridden Clydesdales while breastfeeding her and eating fresh strawberries myself...it was so peaceful considering the thousands of people there!


----------

